# Returning To Herps :)



## aoife (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey, so after a long break from having any herps at home we have decided to get back into it. 
We have an enclosure 300x300x420, any suggestions on what would suit this size enclosure that would be suitable for a beginner? (It's been about 8years since owning any herps)

We are going between a children's python, a gecko (or 2), a pygmy monitor & a dragon (or 2).

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers, Aoife


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 6, 2017)

I guess it all comes down to what you want to keep!

Pygmy Mulga Monitors would have to be my pick out of that list. They're relatively easy to care for and have really bold personalities! They're my favourite to watch during feeding time!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 6, 2017)

That size enclosure would only suit a juvenile snake or lizard. Whatever you decide on, you will need to upgrade as it grows.
And welcome back to the world of reptiles!


----------



## jacques92 (Mar 8, 2017)

Welcome back to the hobby 
It probably doesn't matter which one you get because before
you know it you will have everything on youre list plus more


----------



## Shikito123 (Dec 10, 2017)

hi, i'm new to the site and i have a question about pythons.
i'm only young (16) and I used to have a few stimpsons and helped rescue different types of pythons a few years ago (5-6 years ago) ranging from childrens, to coastal carpets. I'm thinking about getting back into pythons and reptiles again. I'm a confident handler as i worked in a pet shop with reptiles for quite a while (recently) and i'm wondering what bigger species of pythons would be good. i really like GTPs, Jungles and darwin's carpet. Would these species be good for me???
thank you


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 10, 2017)

@Shikito123 
What is good for you is animals that you are passionate about that you can house appropriately and provide adequate food, care and conditions.
Sorry if this is a bit short but I think the answer is really obvious


----------



## Shikito123 (Dec 10, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> @Shikito123
> What is good for you is animals that you are passionate about that you can house appropriately and provide adequate food, care and conditions.
> Sorry if this is a bit short but I think the answer is really obvious


thank you for giving me a hand!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 11, 2017)

the biggest you'd get is a skrubbie- legally unless working at a zoo, that is.


----------

